# We need help Brother BAS-415 (dont know how to setup)



## embroiderynewb (Apr 29, 2015)

We just bought this Brother BAS-415 and to be honest it's already overwhelming as we dont even know 1 thing from doing any sort of embroidery... From what we understand the machine was working before we got it... I would appreciate any help we can get..We have a few questions....


1. I think its missing that loop where you put the shirt on, where can that be bought?

2.. When you turn on the machine it says "N_CASE POS.ERROR, SET NC IN ORDER"... What does this mean? Is the machine broken?

3... Where do we start to set it up? Buy a few threads? Needles? It looks like it has a few needles in it....


----------



## embroiderynewb (Apr 29, 2015)

I got rid of the error.. Now it just asks for file number to choose... But I have no thread or anything on the machine.. I would like to get help on getting it setup, knowing how to setup the colors on the needles etc.


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

First up, would be helpful to know whereabouts you are. This is a pretty old machine but I have had dealings with them, can probably remember a few things to try and point you in the right direction. Needle type is DB x K5, a good all round needle type is a size 75 with light ball point. Some proprietary companies such as AGL do replacement hoops. And I assume file input will be via the floppy disk drive?


----------



## embroiderynewb (Apr 29, 2015)

Bordadero said:


> First up, would be helpful to know whereabouts you are. This is a pretty old machine but I have had dealings with them, can probably remember a few things to try and point you in the right direction. Needle type is DB x K5, a good all round needle type is a size 75 with light ball point. Some proprietary companies such as AGL do replacement hoops. And I assume file input will be via the floppy disk drive?


Thanks for the reply!!!! We are Located in Texas.. Does AGL have a website so I can order the parts from them? and yes the file input will be floppy. Where can I get a sample file to embroider..The machine does have needles in it.. It doesnt have the thread though.


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

This might get you started
Brother Commercial Hoops - Allied GridLock Embroidery Frames for Brother Industrial Machines

Threading is easy enough, just remember to run the thread a full turn and a bit around the wheel under the plastic tension knob to even out your stitching better. IIRC the 415 has little wire checksprings for thread break detection, so don't forget to thread them! 

If you don't have, this link should go to Universal Sewing-you can download a parts book. 

https://www.universalsewing.com/images2/parts_lists/all/gkl8gil5.pdf


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

Re sample file, any .dst design should do you, if you have the facility to write to floppy.


----------



## embroiderynewb (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you! But I am having trouble looking for the hoop, I am looking at the manual but these part #'s don't match up. I am looking for the left chest hoop


----------



## embroiderynewb (Apr 29, 2015)

also, once I write the DST file to the disk, how does the machine know what thread to use in color? How do I set up the colors?


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

If you email me I will send you some manual on your machine


----------



## BAS415BC (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey! I'm the proud new owner of a BAS-415, I had a technician come over yesterday and help me out with getting it all setup. I went to use it this morning and had a needle break. Upon my attempt to replace it I'm receiving the Needle Case error and have no idea how to fix the needle position. I appreciate any help in advance

Thanks,

Brandon


----------

